# Rainbow Pictures



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2012)

Rainbow pic I took...please share any you may have.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 31, 2012)

How beautiful...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!  Here's one I took on another day, where the rainbow is on the mountain, thought that was cool.  We had a lot of on and off rain on that vacation, so when the sun started to appear again, we enjoyed a lot of different rainbows.

I have an old digital camera, water-resistant and small, fits in my t-shirt pocket.  It's a Pentax, 4.0 megapixel, no attachments or anything, has small zoom capability.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice rainbow photo I saw online today by Greg McCown (saguaropictures)


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

We get a lot of rainbows, sometimes double ones.  Here's a couple in front of our house:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

You're lucky Ameriscot, beautiful photos!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're lucky Ameriscot, beautiful photos!



Thanks!  Yes, I know I'm lucky.    You have to be really fast to catch a rainbow as they disappear too fast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

I know, still in the learning process on that one, may times by the time I get my camera ready, the rainbow is fading.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 12, 2015)

All breath taking.  Annie, how wonderful have a body of water at your front door.  is it salt or fresh water?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> All breath taking.  Annie, how wonderful have a body of water at your front door.  is it salt or fresh water?



Yes, I love our location.  It's salt water.  A sea loch which flows into Firth of Clyde and eventually into the Atlantic.  Very deep as we get big ships and submarines going past our windows.


----------



## zee (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks awesome. I have several pictures of rainbow in my old computer. I'll post it here when I found it.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

All these shots are spectacular!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2015)

Glinda said:


> All these shots are spectacular!



...Nice pics taken by members...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2015)

Had this pic of my house on another thread, but the double rainbow fits here quite well I think.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Great photo SD, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice double rainbow, SD!


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Great pictures, both of you. I couldn't find Judy Garland, but I saw Toto in one!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures everyone... SB...wow!!! I've never seen a rainbow picture look like it's resting across a mountain...beeeeyoootifull..... SD,,,that's a lovely one over your house...and Annie the double rainbow over the Loch is gorgeous..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Cheers, Holly!  I've got quite a few of them but don't know where I filed them!  Doh.  Aren't in my Flickr.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2015)

This is one out at the farm two springs ago. It had 2 rings but you can't see the 2nd one---taken with my camera.  Not such a good picture.
I thought that camera was good, but the one on this smartphone is much better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice photo Nancy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

Online pic of a Circumzenithal Arc Rainbow or upside down rainbow.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 20, 2016)

Caught this in Newquay, UK early one morning on a photo shoot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

Excellent shot Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 21, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Excellent shot Bob!



Thank you very much SeaBreeze.  It was a awesome morning to shoot and the rainbow was an extra treat.  It was a bit of hike to get out there.  Newquay is a great spot for seascapes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2017)

Not great catches, but similar photo of rainbow in same mountain area taken this month.  The first one is the left side of the rainbow, barely visible and the right is the other end against the mountain.


----------

